# Bucks/M40 cruise to the Ace Cafe



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Who's up for joining us on a little drive into London? 

Planning on leaving Aylesbury around 09:45, heading for the M40 at Beaconsfield - plan to be there at 10:10 hopefully.

Are there any others going down on the M40? We should be on the motorway around 10:15ish

Who's in?

NaughTTy
phodge
thebears
TTbabe
Dino_Donis
richard @ warks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then! As you asked so nicely!!

We'll join you at yours if you like..??


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Meet at the Marquis again or all welcome to start from my place.

Maybe my last TT event in a TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Oh, go on then! As you asked so nicely!!
> 
> We'll join you at yours if you like..??


Penny, you're very welcome to join us at mine but I would have thought it would be easier to meet you at Beaconsfield - the layby on the left before the M40 junction is ideal...?

Let me know


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Don't mind. If no-one else is joining at B'field, it might be quicker if we don't need to stop there...

Let's see what pans out...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Don't mind. If no-one else is joining at B'field, it might be quicker if we don't need to stop there...
> 
> Let's see what pans out...


OK. Doesn't need to be a big stop - maybe a drive by in the layby co-ordinated by phone/PMR

I'll leave it up to you - as it's the last time the 3 of us can cruise in TTs together, might as well make it a longish one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn! better version below!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Don't mind. If no-one else is joining at B'field, it might be quicker if we don't need to stop there...
> 
> Let's see what pans out...


OK. Doesn't need to be a big stop - maybe a drive by in the layby co-ordinated by phone/PMR

I'll leave it up to you - as it's the last time the 3 of us can cruise in TTs together, might as well make it a longish one!

Anyone else coming down the M40? Rob, Kell fancy joining us if your're still coming?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ok, ok, ok!! Once would have been enough...!!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Ok, ok, ok!! Once would have been enough...!!
> 
> :wink:


Edited :-*


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll be coming from Banbury, is there anywhere I could meet up with you on the way?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTbabe said:


> I'll be coming from Banbury, is there anywhere I could meet up with you on the way?


Hi Clare,

You could meet us at the Beaconsfield Junction if you like - about 10:10. If you come of at the Beaconsfield junction, go left at the roundabout, down a short dual-carriage way and all the way round the next roundabout and back towards the M40, there's a long layby before you come back onto the motorway. Wait for us there and I'll try and ring your mobile when we're getting close.


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

That would be great thanks. See you then, looking forward to it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Already have your number - suggest you delete it form your post though :wink: (Edit button, top right on the post)


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Good idea, thanks for that. See you Saturday


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

by the last time the three of us will be able to crusie in TT together i take it you mean moi!

Ok, the S3 will be here next week and i have to go at the back.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> by the last time the three of us will be able to crusie in TT together i take it you mean moi!
> 
> Ok, the S3 will be here next week and i have to go at the back.


I'm sure you'll love the view from there :wink: :-*


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > by the last time the three of us will be able to crusie in TT together i take it you mean moi!
> ...


Its not like i won't be able to keep up


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> by the last time the three of us will be able to crusie in TT together i take it you mean moi!
> 
> Ok, the S3 will be here next week and i have to go at the back.


Ok, ok, I know it's big enough...but you don't have to keep staring at my @rse!!

:wink:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi I'm thinking of going to this event as I still haven't been to a meet in over 3 years of TT ownership! Do you mind if I tag along with you guys?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dino_Donis said:


> Hi I'm thinking of going to this event as I still haven't been to a meet in over 3 years of TT ownership! Do you mind if I tag along with you guys?


Not at all, we'll be glad to have you along - be good to meet you at last!

Do you want to meet us at the Beaconsfield layby with TTbabe?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Dino_Donis wrote:
> Hi I'm thinking of going to this event as I still haven't been to a meet in over 3 years of TT ownership! Do you mind if I tag along with you guys?
> 
> Not at all, we'll be glad to have you along - be good to meet you at last!
> ...


Yes that would be easy for me...So it's in the layby as you head towards the M40 i.e. come off the M40 head towards Beaconsfield but then do a 180 back on yourself at the next roundabout and then in that layby, right?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dino_Donis said:


> > Dino_Donis wrote:
> > Hi I'm thinking of going to this event as I still haven't been to a meet in over 3 years of TT ownership! Do you mind if I tag along with you guys?
> >
> > Not at all, we'll be glad to have you along - be good to meet you at last!
> ...


That's the one


----------



## richard @ warks (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,
Would like to meet up with you guys at Beaconsfield on Saturday, Driving down from Warwick on M40.

Hope this is ok.

Thanks

Richard & Tess


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Hi,
> Would like to meet up with you guys at Beaconsfield on Saturday, Driving down from Warwick on M40.
> 
> Hope this is ok.
> ...


Cool...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

richard @ warks said:


> Hi,
> Would like to meet up with you guys at Beaconsfield on Saturday, Driving down from Warwick on M40.
> 
> Hope this is ok.
> ...


Excellent news - I'll pm my mobile in case you think you're going to be late.

Looking forward to meeting you. 

I hope there are't too many lorries in the layby - looks like we're going to take it over


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mind. If no-one else is joining at B'field, it might be quicker if we don't need to stop there...
> ...


Paul, is it still OK to join you at yours?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


That's fine Penny - no problem. Can you be here by 09:35 latest please


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks for organising this cruise down to Ace, the events wouldnâ€™t be half as good without your support. I hope you enjoy your drive down in the summer sun and I look forward to seeing you all a little later on.

Have a safe journey

Tej


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi guys,
Just wanted to say Thanks for such a fun cruise down to London yesterday. Really enjoyed it, was great meeting you. Paul, thank you for organising it, did a great job.
Was a shame about the chav in the Fiat parked with us in layby though, wannabe's hey :lol: Thanks again


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice to meet you too, I hope you got back ok...


----------



## TTbabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, it wasnt too bad once we'd cut a few people up to get in the right lanes. London drivers seem really arrogant, wont let anyone through without being forced. Hope you did too? Must say, great wheels. Only had mine put on a few weeks ago & havent seen many with the same so was great when you turned up. They look really nice against the black.


----------

